# Any reviews about these 2 labs



## DanielScrilla (Jul 8, 2012)

Got hold of these 2 labs but I won’t use them unless I know they’re good to go. Anyone got any experience with them?

lab test pharma

iron pharma

it’s not letting me upload photos 😤


----------

